

Snowden an eccentric, but hardly stood out at NSA - nether
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-nsa-snowden-20130622,0,4608330.story

======
Jaqua
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2340565/Edward-
Snowd...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2340565/Edward-Snowden-I-
like-girlish-figure-How-NSA-leaker-Snowden-bragged-physique-online-ability-
attract-nubile-young-girls.html) =)

------
Jaqua
wtf - In later years, Snowden was proud of his career advancement, bragging
about his salary (“I make $70k, I just had to turn down offers for $83k and
$180k”) and dispensing online advice like a world-weary veteran. .. what a
teen

